# Bittiefe/Auflösung des RAW-Formates?



## sight011 (28. Februar 2010)

Welche Bittiefe/bzw. Welche Auflösung hat ein RAW-Format?


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

Beide Werte sind variabel.

Das RAW-Format hat die 1:1 Pixeldaten des Sensors. Abhängig vom Sensor kann es ein Bayer-Muster haben oder auch RGB-Pixel. Die Farbtiefe ist nicht ganz eindeutig, bei Foveon-Sensoren ist es die angegebene Farbtiefe des Herstellers (zB 14Bit(Farbkanal)), beim Bayersensor (zB Nikon und Canon) hat jeder Pixel eine Werttiefe von 12 oder 14Bit, das beschreibt aber *nicht* die Farbtiefe an sich (indirekt dann doch). Um aus einem Bayersensor ein RGB-Bild zu erhalten muss eine Technik namens Demosaicing rübergerechnet werden..

Zum Lesen:
Wiki Bayersensor - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayer-Sensor
Wiki Foveon und Vergleich zu Bayer - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foveon_X3
Demosaicing - http://www.my-spot.com/RHC/RHC_Demosiac.htm
Wiki RAW - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohdatenformat_(Fotografie)

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (28. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich bei dir immer wieder, ob du nicht willst oder einfach nicht kannst?!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohdatenformat_(Fotografie)
Demnach ist bei Rohdatenformate meist 10, 12 oder 14 Bit an Helligkeitsinformation die gesuchte Bittiefe.
Die Auflösung hängt natürlich von der Kamera und dem verwendeten Chip ab, wonach man das nicht so einfach beantworten kann.

Grüße Marco

edit: Chmee, ich glaube auch, du kannst den Beitrag mit zum Fotoforum nehmen?!


----------



## sight011 (28. Februar 2010)

Schneller als die Polizei erlaubt

Marco Danke

@Chmee mehr als super!

Aber kann ich jetzt irgendwie die ppi herleiten?


----------



## smileyml (28. Februar 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber kann ich jetzt irgendwie die ppi herleiten?



Eventuell von der maximal möglichen Auflösung des Chips/Sensors?!


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

ppi ist eine Verhältniszahl.

Geht es um die ppi auf dem Sensor? 
Beispiel Canon 40D - Sensorgröße 22,2 x 14,8mm - Auflösung 3.888 x 2.592px

3888/22,2 => 175,135 [px/mm] => 1751,35 [px/cm] => 4448,432 [px/inch]

mfg chmee

@smileyml: Mal schauen, ob es nur darum ging.


----------



## sight011 (28. Februar 2010)

Danke Chmee bist der Beste!

Das ist die Aufgabe die uns gerade das Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:
Welche Datenmenge erzeugt eine Digitalkamera im Raw Format bei einer Bildgröße von 3072x2304 px?


Das is erstmal egal:
(Welche Auflösung in ppi hat das Bild bei einer größe von 18cm x 13cm?
Wie groß kann es bei 200ppi gedruckt werden?)


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

Nun. Ein Bayersensor ist mit 1x14Bit pro Pixel zu rechnen, ein Foveon-Sensor dagegen mit 3x14Bit. (Können auch 10 oder 12Bit sein, es geht um den Unterschied.) Nochmal ein angenommener Bayer-Sensor mit der von Dir genannten Ausgabeauflösung:

(14 Bit * 3072 * 2304) / (8*1024²) = *11,8125 MB*

Vergessen darf man nicht, dass die RAW-Dateien fast immer leicht komprimiert sind, verlustfrei natürlich.

mfg chmee

Nachtrag
Druckauflösung: Man nehme an -> ppi=dpi

200 dpi => 78,74 dp[cm]

3072 / 78,74 =~ 39 [cm]
2304 / 78,74 =~ 29,26[cm]

Druckgröße bei 200dpi ist also grob *39x29[cm]*.

Nachtrag 2
Gegeben ist die Druckgröße 13x18cm [Verhältnis 1:1,3846] und Dateiauflösung 2304x3072 [Verhältnis 1,333]

Wie man erstmal sieht, ist das Seitenverhältnis unterschiedlich.

(1) 3072/18 = 170 [px/cm] => *2,54 => *433* [px/inch = ppi=dpi]


----------



## sight011 (28. Februar 2010)

Aber für das Volumen wird doch in der Regel die Formel:

h(höhe)*b(breite)*d(Bittiefe)*300ppi(beispielsweise)

Warum lässt Du die 300ppi hier unter den Tisch fallen?

Wir dachten hier wir bräuchten die?


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

(1) Wozu brauchen wir das Volumen? Die Berechnung der Dateigröße beschränkt sich auf Breite*Höhe*Bittiefe. Feddich. Analoges Beispiel : Ein Wald mit 100m*100m*20 Tannen/qm sind insgesamt 200.000 Tannen. Wozu denn noch ein Verhältnis von  1500 Tannen pro Ar in die Rechnung? Was soll damit denn errechnet werden?

(2) 300dpi sind eine gern genannte Auflösung, aber keine Pflicht.
Wenn die Druckerei lediglich 300dpi haben will, na dann musst Du die Bilddatei hoch-/ runterrechnen, dass sie bei der gewünschten Größe die gewünschte dpi-Auflösung hat.

mfg chmee

Nachtrag: sighto, dpi ist eine Verhältniszahl auf Länge betrachtet, nicht auf Fläche. Heisst also (weil Pixel idR quadratisch sind), Du nimmst _eine_ Kante des Bildes und berechnest die Druckauflösung. dpi heisst wortwörtlich : Wieviele Dots(Pixel) habe ich auf einem Zoll Länge. Da Zoll ein Längenmaß ist, erübrigt sich die Berechnung über eine Fläche.

Die essentiellen Fragen sind:
*(1) Welche Maße hat Dein Druckerzeugnis und welche Druckauflösung nennt Dir die Druckerei?*

Visitenkarte 5,5cm x 8,5cm (2,17" x 3,35") bei 355dpi benötigt eine Pixeldatei mit den Maßen 2,17*355 x 3,35*355 = 771px * 1190px.

*(2) Welche Pixelauflösung hat Deine Datei und in welchen Größen kann man sie drucken?*

Gegeben: Ein Bild mit 2000x3000px

Bei 70dpi könnte man ein Poster mit den Maßen 2000/70 x 3000/70 => 28,57" x 42,85" => 72,57 x 108,85cm drucken,
während eben die gleiche Datei bei einer Forderung von 355dpi nur eine Größe von 14,3 x 21,46cm erreicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Vergessen darf man nicht, dass die RAW-Dateien fast immer leicht komprimiert sind, verlustfrei natürlich.


Auch darf man nicht vergessen dass die Datenmenge, um so mehr Farbinformationen erfasst werden, grösser wird (egal ob RAW, JPEG oder sonst was). 

Bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen (inkl. dem gleichen Motiv) hat ein helles (z.B. überbelichtetes) Bild eine grössere Datenmenge als ein dunkles (z.B. unterbelichtetes) Bild.
Anhand der technischen Daten lässt sich also bestenfalls die maximale und minimale Datenmenge errechnen.
Nicht ohne grund ist die Datenmenge im Handbuch nur ungefähr angegeben. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2010)

> Auch darf man nicht vergessen dass die Datenmenge, um so mehr Farbinformationen erfasst werden, grösser wird (egal ob RAW, JPEG oder sonst was)


Ja und Nein. jpg komprimiert inhaltsbasierend, das heisst also, die Datenmenge ist primär abhängig vom Bildinhalt. RAW dagegen ist per Se nur abhängig von Pixelmenge und Bittiefe. Wenn die Daten komprimiert werden, ist natürlich die Kompressionsstärke auch vom Bildinhalt abhängig, primär aber von der Bit/Byte-Anordnung in der Datei. Ich würde schätzen, RAW komprimiert in einem Bereich bis 80% der unkomprimierten Daten, während zB ein jpg 1000x1000px zwischen 12kB und 800kB groß werden kann.

Man sollte inhaltsbasierende Kompressoren (jpg,mp3,mpeg2,divx etc..) nicht mit verlustlosen/datenbasierenden (zip,ari,rar,rle etc..) durcheinandermischen. Eine RAW-Datei wird irgendeine Art von rle-Kompression bekommen, die restlos wiederherstellbar und nicht so effizient ist, wie inhalstbasierende. Zudem steckt in den meisten RAW-Dateien noch ein jpg-Thumbnail in den EXIF-Daten (welche durch die jpg-Kompression auch wieder nicht von Vornherein 100%ig größenbestimmbar ist)

mfg chmee


----------

